# Watercolors?



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a set of watercolors a long time ago and have never tried them out. I willd definately keep an eye on this thread so I can pick up a few pointers myself. After I have finished with the last of my commissions, I'm going to start practicing with new mediums. Can't wait to see what you do with your paints.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

If I were you I would PM Tinyliny... I am friends with her so she is on my profile. She does AMAZING work with watercolors. I'm about to go pick up the ones she did for me next week.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I am trying to use a few different mediums as well. I also got givin some oil pastels so I think I will be busy for the next few weeks haha.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

The Copper Kid- Sorry I didnt see your post before I will defintly PM her thanks 
Here is my first go, spent about 30 minutes on it. Bare in mind it is my first ever try with watercolours. Any advice would be great 












note: I realize proportions are off i just quickly did it so i could start painting haha.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

That is exciting! We will be watching for updates. 

Wess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Heres it finished ....I think? I made the mistake of not using very thick paper so it crinkled the page.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

There are a whole bunch of different types of watercolor paper, but ya, many with crinkle. When it does that to me, i press it under a bunch of heavy books for a few days.
As for using the actual paint, i've been teaching myself slowly as well.
The more water you add to the color, the lighter it will be.
So if you want dark areas, just dont water the paint down as much or else go over it a few times in layers.
That first painting is pretty good for a first go! Just keep practicing and eventually you will get the feel for it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlin,

You will need to buy some watercolor paper. It is specifically designed to not warp like that, though if you use a lot of water, it will warp anyway. There are ways that professionals get around that warping problem by "prestretching" a large piece of paper. you'd have to google that and watch how it's done. It's kind of complicated.

I don't prestretch mine, but since I dont' use a ton of water, I usually don't have a lot of warpage. What is there, is just part of what makes the buyer know it's an original, and not a print.
Another way to avoid the warping is to buy watercolor paper on a "block", where the edges are glued down to disallow this.

You will start with your lightest areas, so you must really think ahead in doing watercolor. Rmembe to leave blank anything you want to be white, becasue that is how it's white; it's the white paper showoing through.
I use a test piece of the watercolor paper, so when I mix up some paint in the pallette, I test it first on the tester to see if it's too strong or what., then go to the painting.

Practice with first wetting the paper in a small area, with just plain, clean water, then loading your brush with your color and laying down some paint abutting up to the wet area and watch how the paint wicks into the wet area. This is called, "wet on wet" and is a great technique for doing soft things like backgrounds or skies or clouds.

Also, try laying down an area of thick color and then sprinkling table salt on it for a lovely effect.

Don't use much black at all. Remember to use the color system of using complimentary colors to create shadows, just as you would in oil or pastel painting. So, for an orange horse, shadows with be made by adding blue to the orange color. For a yellow horse, purple. Black is almost never used and only in tiny amounts.

Play with the paints to see the effects you can get.

I like the work you did. It's important to lay it out pretty firmly with pencil first. WEhn it is totally dried, you can erase all the pencil without damaging the paint.

Good luck and keep them coming!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have nothing to add in the way of advice, I'm so unartistic that I can't even paint a door

I just had to say though I thought we were off into a strange realm with these two posts



The Copper Kid said:


> I'm about to go pick up the ones she did for me next week.


Which can be read, to the strange of mind like me, that you are going to pick up NOW the paintings that she is going to do next week, which distorts the space time continuum, and may mean that we don't get New Year at all.

So when that was immediately followed by this



Caitlinpalomino said:


> I am trying to use a few different mediums as well.


Well I'm now in some kind of weird happy place, because now we can talk to the past if the future gets upset

OK, continue with your normal programming while I go and lie down for a while, I think I'm suffering from chocolate overload:lol::lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden, 
What drugs are you on? Sure making life interesting . Just kidding , of course.
That old space/time continuim is so easily lead astray.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha thanks for that Golden Horse ;P

Tinyliny and Lilruffian:
THANKYOU!!! I cherish your advice so much. I will invest in some watercolour paper. I will also try not using black, that might make it look not as flat!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

At the moment I'm on the good stuff for my knee which didn't quite make it to feeling festive, so that plus the odd sherry and a carb overload means that I am even more off of the wall than usual.

I'll be alright for a little while now, just battled through the snow to feed the ponies, and have had lovies from everyone, it always brings some sanity into my life:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlin,

Having the right brushes is equally as important. You need to have a brush with soft hair that holds a lot of water. The brush used for oil painting would not work for watercolor. If you can afford it, get one with some natural hair in it, like a sable + man made material mix. Make sure it has a good point.
YOu can manage with about three brushes minimum; one small round , one medium round, and one 1 inch or wider wash brush (flat).

I paint with Chinese brushes, but when I use color, I use my watercolor brushes. 
I LOVE getting new art equipment, as much as getting new tack. I love the feel of the brush, the joy of mixing up a new color, the crisp heaviness of the new paper. That is why I don't think I would be a good digital artist because I want to get my hands INTO the work.
Even clean up is enjoyable.

I am planning onb taking a class in watercolor this winter, so I hope to learn more about how to apply the color and mix and such. I have found it much harder than I expected.

when you see work like this, on this link, you realized that it is an amazing medium and you (me) are rank beginners compared to these guys!

Nwws Open Image Galleries


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I will look into some brushes as well thankyou Tinyliny. I love getting new art stuff as well! 

And wow some of the paintings on that website are AMAZING!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Caitlin,
> when you see work like this, on this link, you realized that it is an amazing medium and you (me) are rank beginners compared to these guy


Holy cow... are these all watercolor paintings!?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

The Copper Kid said:


> Holy cow... are these all watercolor paintings!?


Haha yes they are.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats the kind of painting I would have framed and put on my wall. Keep it up Caitlin


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

That is absolutely ridiculous!! It is so funny that this post happened!! On Chistmas day my boyfriend and I got in an arguement about time travel. So random!




Golden Horse said:


> I just had to say though I thought we were off into a strange realm with these two posts
> 
> Which can be read, to the strange of mind like me, that you are going to pick up NOW the paintings that she is going to do next week, which distorts the space time continuum, and may mean that we don't get New Year at all.
> 
> ...


And golden... I have to say I love your comment! lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou Pintotess


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks really good for a first go. I really admire your artwork.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are two more paintings I am slowley understanding how to use them. I also used thicker and it worked so much better 

Both for people on the forum


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool. Love the last one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the last one is more appealing. I think it has a wide range of values and the face is very much the center of interest, so it makes you really connect with that horse. Nice work


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou .I am hoping to get a lot better with these as I really enjoy using watercolors .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

maybe try youtube for a little timelapse video or tips on watercolouring horses?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I will look into that Elainelighten, Thankyou


----------

